# PDF-Reader mit Hardwarebeschleunigung (GPGPU)



## CD LABS: Radon Project (31. Mai 2020)

Ist euch irgendein fertiges Programm oder eines in Entwicklung bekannt, mit dem PDF-Darstellung beschleunigt werden kann? (damit komplexe PDF-Dateien flüssiger angezeigt werden können)


----------



## fotoman (1. Juni 2020)

Mir ist nichts bekannt. Meine Vermutung geht dahin (ohne PS / PDF jemals von Hand gerendert zu haben), dass sich eine einzelne PDF-Seite schlicht nicht massiv parallel rendern lässt.

Die im Quelltext verfügbaren Libs (MuPDF ist die schnellste, die ich bisher als kostenlose Lib gefunden habe) nutzen die CPU beim Rendern einer einzigen Seite bei weitem nicht aus. Wäre das "problemlos" möglich, würden sie es wohl machen.

Damit bleiben für mich nur die allseits bekannten Techniken, um beim Lesen/Anzeigen mehrseitiger Dokumente die Anzeige von Seite 2-X zu beschleunigen. So, wie das z.B. der PDF XChange Viewer oder auch der MS Edge machen. Je nach CPU-Leistung ist bei mir der eine oder der andere schneller und bei keinem kann ich einstellen, dass er nicht nur ein paar Seiten vorrendern soll.

Am Ende darf der Viewer dann natürlich nicht so schwachsinnig implementier sein wie es einige Versionen des Adobe Readers sind. Der ist oft der Meinung er müsse beim Öffnen eines Files einen vollständigen Suchindex erstellen.


----------



## Abductee (1. Juni 2020)

Der Edge ist bei mir bei großen PDFs wesentlich flüssiger als zum Beispiel der Firefox.


----------



## fotoman (1. Juni 2020)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der Edge ist bei mir bei großen PDFs wesentlich flüssiger als zum Beispiel der Firefox.


FF nutzt intern die Javascript-Implementierung seines PDF-Vierwers.
GitHub - mozilla/pdf.js: PDF Reader in JavaScript
Da ist die (vermutlich) native Implementierung im Edge schon erheblich performanter, aber halt nicht portabel.

Der Edge hat für mich leider den Nachteil, dass er sich die gerade geöffnete Seitennummer nicht merkt, wenn man dass Tab mit dem PDF schließt (und nicht den gesamten Edge mit geöffnetem Tab) und man Edge auch nicht extern mit einer festen Seitennummer aufrufen kann.

Wobei "große" PDFs nicht viel sagt. Bestehen diese nur aus einfach zu plazierendem Text (bei mir auch gerne mal 1000-3000 Seiten), ist jeder Viewer schnell (Adobe Reader mit seinem Indizierungs-Wahn mal außen vor). Enthalten sie Bitmap-Grafig (z.B. Werbeseiten von Zeitschriften) oder extrem viel Vektorgrafik (z.B. Liniennetzplan vom ÖPNV) dann wird jeder mir bekannte Viewer langsam.


----------

